

Ask HN: What packages does everyone use for Sublime Text? - alanedge


======
pratyushmittal
FileDiffs - Shows comparison between files or clipboard (uses Git internally)

Djaneiro - Django template filters and tags

Markdown Preview - Previews markdown posts (allows user keybinding)

Sublemacspro - Emacs keybinding in Sublime Text

Word count - Shows word count (useful with Markdown preview)

Theme Soda - I like this theme with Monaco font

Terminal - Opens terminal in the project location

SublimeLinter - Inline lint highligting

------
mikeburrelljr
DetectSyntax \- DetectSyntax is a plugin for Sublime Text 2 that allows you to
detect the syntax of files that might not otherwise be detected properly.
<https://github.com/phillipkoebbe/DetectSyntax>

jQuery \- This is a Sublime Text bundle to help with jQuery functions.
<https://github.com/SublimeText/jQuery>

Prefixr \- Runs CSS through Prefixr.com API
<http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/prefixr>

SideBarEnhancements \- Enhancements to Sublime Text sidebar. Files and
folders. <https://github.com/titoBouzout/SideBarEnhancements>

SublimeLinter \- Inline lint highlighting for the Sublime Text 2 editor
<https://github.com/SublimeLinter/SublimeLinter>

Xdebug \- Xdebug Interface for Sublime Text 2
<https://github.com/Kindari/SublimeXdebug>

------
jameswyse
Not much besides SublimeLinter, that alone has improved my coding style a lot.

I use a theme called 'Tomorrow-Night' which I like a lot, it's also available
for other editors too.

<https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme>

------
bblax
Markdown preview: <https://github.com/revolunet/sublimetext-markdown-preview>
(package manager install -> MarkdownPreview)

I have also used/found use for LaTeXTools and various Go packages.

------
kirang1989
I generally use ST for web development stuff. I use the following packages:

1\. Tag 2\. HTML Prettify 3\. Sublime Intel

------
waxjar
None. I use the git package sometimes, but I prefer to use to terminal for it.

------
nikhilpandit
vintage mode with a few minor modifications

iTodo plugin (makes it easy to write simple todo lists in Sublime, with
functionality to add tasks and mark them as complete)

------
argumentum
I was told about zencoding this summer.. pretty darn cool and useful.

~~~
jbrooksuk
If you like the ZenCoding package then you should check out Emmet:
<http://emmet.io> it's what ZC became.

~~~
argumentum
Cool, awesome.

------
bravoyankee
Printing functionality would be good. Does it exist as a plugin?

~~~
jbrooksuk
There is a plugin which converts the active view into a PDF which you can then
print. I think it's called PrintPDF or something the only one I can find
quickly is this build system. [https://github.com/mkecol/Sublime-Text-2-HTML-
to-PDF-Build-S...](https://github.com/mkecol/Sublime-Text-2-HTML-to-PDF-Build-
System)

